# Trenching Production



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Now with a couple of pipe people around, I was wondering how you size todays machines for trenching production. Thirty years ago I worked two years for a top notch sewer and water company and the rule of thumb seemed that 1/3 to 1/2 of the machines digging depth was how a machine was sized for the job. A 14' backhoe dug 4' or 5' trenches. A 18'-20' excavator was on jobs 6' to 8' and so on for production work.


Nick


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Lift specs are a big deal for me. Regularly handling precast structures that weigh as much as 9 or 10 tons a piece demands an excavator that can handle those loads safely. Even handling a 4 ton piece at any distance demands a fairly stout machine. A 33 metric ton hoe seems to be a good fit for me in that regard. It also allows me to rip rock that a 16 metric ton machine wouldn't even budge.
On the other hand, a 16-20 MT machine can usually keep up tamping the backfil that the bigger hoe produces and offers some flexibility for close quarter work.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

the bulk of our work is 16' deep or less, occasionally get a few jobs deeper. we run 200 sized excavators. and 544G deere loaders. seems like a good match for us. still big enough we can handle 48" rcp storm sewer if need be.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

dayexco said:


> we run 200 sized excavators. and 544G deere loaders.


I really like those deere loaders but don't buy them for a number of locally specific reasons.We run Kawaski loaders comparable in size to the Deere 624's. Knock on wood, they're good performers so far.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Well, we only have 2 excavators, so we are limited to what we choose. We have a Cat 315 which I use for the underground electric, cable phone. Then I use our Kobelco 200 for the sanitary and storm. I've gone 19' deep with the 200 with no problems.


----------

